# Only one left, My heart is so heavy today.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Bosco

I came home from work on the morning of January 4th 2000 to find my path to the kitchen blocked with a child gate. Once I stepped over the gate I was standing on layer after layer of new papers. Turned on the light switch and saw this ball of fur standing in the middle of the new papers wagging his tail. A cute little springer Pup.
For the rest of his life he knew that on very cold nights when he was shut inside his 10x10 pen he went potty on th4e news papers.
I had taken Kare to a rescue near Detroit to get a Chocolate lab pup they had showed on TV just a couple days before new year's day. They were closed on that day and we were to late the first day they opened after the holidays. I had to return to work that afternoon so left Kare home telling her if she wanted to check other rescues for a chocolate lab that was fine with me. She went to the Humane society and found the springer. She and the son named him Bosco. I have no Idea where they got that name but when I was a kid there was a clown named Bosco that did commercials for a chocolate drink syrup. 
Over the next 12 years we have had some good times. He traveled well to Minnesota in the middle of winter to meet my new grand daughter born January 11th 2000. He was real smart quickly learning what door on the truck to go to after going on a bath room walk with me in the cold and snow on the way there. He would lay in the rear seat never making a fuss but learned to stand up and stick his head thur the opening between the seat backs and whine letting me know he wanted a potty break.
We made a second trip out there with him in May 2000. He was much bigger then but rode in the truck just as well. He enjoyed a swim in the St. Croix River near Afton one day as we walked the path along it. He wasn't what I call a water loving dog though. He waded out to his belly in Lake Michigan when we stopped at a park on the way home.
He did have a couple faults I never could break him of. I would take him to the woods with me when I was blocking up fire wood, when he got tired he would come to the house and lay on th4e porch or lay by his pen door in the pole barn if the door was open. The second fault was he wanted to see what was on the other side of every hill f one of his sisters would go with him. No amount of calling would bring him back , resulted in his being in a harness with a 50' check cord when we went for walks and his never getting to hunt with his sisters.
Sunday the 12th of August wse had went for our daily morning walk then I fed them. He hadn't been eating well for the last few day. I went in the barn to see if he had ate and saw him standing in the middle of his pen looking at me and blood all over the place. Thinking some critter had gotten in the out side pen and he had killed it I started in the door and then saw blood coming out his right ear. I grabbed a roll of paper towels I keep in the bar and a leash. I got him outside near a pail of water stuffed a wad of paper towels in the ear to stop the bleeding while I used wet towels to clean the blood off him. Seems no vets work week en ds in our area either. I got the blood cleaned up in his pen once the bleeding stopped putting him back in there . I checked on him the rest of the day. At feeding time that evening I found him bleeding again but not as hard. Got it stopped finally and gave him a Benadryl to calm him down and make him sleepy I hoped. I checked him thru the night giving him another Benadryl at 1:00 AM. 
When morning came Kare called the Vet to see if we could get him in. We got a 10:00 AM appointment as there was only one vet there and he was doing surgerys at that time. We got there and was sent to an exam room. Doc knows Bosco since he has been our vet for a long time. He did an exam and gave us the bad news, he found cancer thru out his body a plulip in his ear had ruptured and was the cause of all the bleeding.
Ya we could have ad a couple extra months with him but that would have been selfish on our parts. Saw no reason to prolong our grief at his expense and having pain and drugs to take every day.
I buried him down by the creek Where so many of my kids bodies now rest. He is in good company with Peanuts, Bobby and Bobbies body the cat that slept with him, Chip the chocolate labby, Razz the cat and Jewel who was buried there Just this June.



















Bosco and Jewel



























Jewels story.
http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=242713

:crybaby: Al


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, nothing is harder and I fear the day i will lose my buddy.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Alley, I'm real sorry for your family. You did the right thing, and you gave the dog a wonderful life.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry to here of your loss. It is the worst expierence to burry something we love so much.

I will have a drink tonight for Bosco.

And then another for you Alleyyooper.

And then one for me, knowing whats around the corner with mine.

My condolences.

Gunny


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Always tough to do the right thing. Over the last 40 years I have gone through a few dogs. They always seem to become your best friend. Everytime I have to put one down I say never agian, last a month or two before I get another one. Can't be without one. Now I keep two about 3-4 years apart so will always have one. Like they say, lock your dog and your wife in the trunk, let them out an hour later and see which one is glad to see you.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Prayers for the healing...today the love of my life had to have her best friend Beau put down. Poor fella was a good boy and now his health is fine I am sure. Prayers go out to Jennifer for the healing hand of God to comfort her too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks for the kind comments. Daisy and I are on the road to healing.

 Al


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

My condolences.

I empathize as I lost my JJ three years ago yesterday and his son Chunk last October. Time will help but pictures, stories and the like will greatly help.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

This my visula runt which is my last pup left. As you can see she isn't a spring chicken either.




























 Al


----------

